# shoe cobbler? lol



## hals (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello everyone! i had a question about shoes. i found the most perfect pair of boots but the heel is a little small for me, It is 2 inches and i would like 3 or more. does anyone know if there are like shoe cobblers anymore? lol... is that what they are called still? haha well just someone who could change the heel of a boot.. if that can even be done. THANK YOU 


http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/8612272/c/41783.html

There are the boots.. they're eel skin.. SO HOT!


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd be surprised if this could be done.  Raising the heel height would put extra strain on the shank and the sole and the uppers would be permanently creased too.  The angles would be all wrong.

If you like them, buy them and just get used to a pair with lower heels than you normally have.  I've done this myself (I normally like 2½" heels) and would never have considered flats but one day I saw a pair of boots I liked that were in a sale at an unmissable price and I bought them.  I wear them a lot now.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

Ummm...they aren't called cobblers anymore.  LOL....but I still say it.  I think you cuold take it to a shoes repair store.  I think you should be able to find it under that name in the Yellow Pages.

Caffn8me might be right.  You may ruin the shoes by trying to get a higher heel.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I'd be surprised if this could be done.  Raising the heel height would put extra strain on the shank and the sole and the uppers would be permanently creased too.  The angles would be all wrong.

If you like them, buy them and just get used to a pair with lower heels than you normally have.  I've done this myself (I normally like 2½" heels) and would never have considered flats but one day I saw a pair of boots I liked that were in a sale at an unmissable price and I bought them.  I wear them a lot now._

 
I agree. I don't think a higher heel could be attached onto these boots in particular. But then again, I'm not a shoe cobbler--you should ask one


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Ummm...they aren't called cobblers anymore._

 
You're talking cobblers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They still call themselves cobblers here in England, and proudly so!


----------

